# wheel loader JRB quick coupler rebuild



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

we have a JRB quick coupler on our deere loader. it is starting to get loose. JRB makes no replacement parts for them. have any of you rebuilt one? do you cut out, replace the shafting and the bushings? or just weld them up and grind them back down?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have a metal lathe. We build up the pins and put them on the lathe. If you know a good machine shop around you, they can make you some bushings.


----------



## hart (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe you can search another manufacturer of wheel loader to buy a new quick coupler.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> We have a metal lathe. We build up the pins and put them on the lathe. If you know a good machine shop around you, they can make you some bushings.


X2, I just bring my old stuff to a local machine shop, have them either buy or make a new pin, and bushings to fit tight.


----------

